# Which is better for fajitas skirt steak or flank steak?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Which is better for fajitas skirt steak or flank steak?


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Skirt steak is traditionally used but I think flank is just as good. It's really personal preference, both cuts are amenable to the cooking methods and flavoring agents used in fajitas.

Mark


----------



## joyinacceptance (Sep 9, 2005)

I prefer skirt steak. It is perfect for fajitas. But, as abefroman said, it depends on personal preference.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Traditional way, skirt. But you can do it MR and do a flank, then slice thin. That's the way I like it.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Do I use the Inner skirt or outter skirt?


----------



## meatntater (Oct 2, 2005)

I think flank it is a tenderer cut. :roll:


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Flank's just a little more tender,and I think the flavor of skirt makes up for it. 

I LOVE skirt steak...I did fajitas for a large group of friends on Labor Day, I did marinated Skirt steak cooked to MR-M and they were PERFECT. A little chewy but great flavor.

Chicken was good too.

~Someday


----------

